# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  RODA organizira novi tecaj o autosjedalicama-Zagreb, 25.9.

## Ancica

Udruga Roda će u nedjelju, 25.9. u Zagrebu održati tečaj o sigurnom korištenju autosjedalica. Tečaj je cjelodnevni i sastoji se od prijepodnevnog teorijskog dijela putem predavanja te poslijepodnevnog praktičnog dijela putem besplatnog pregleda. 

Tečaj će pokriti najnovija saznanja u svezi autosjedalica i njihovom ispravnom korištenju. 

Tečaj je namijenjen za sve koji su zainteresirani za educiranje sebe samih te aktiviranje unutar Rodinog projekta “Sigurno u autosjedalici!” čiji je cilj edukacija roditelja u Hrvatskoj o važnosti i ispravnom korištenju autosjedalica. 

Projekt “Sigurno u autosjedalici!” trenutno ima dvadesetak aktivnih članova koji putem različitih aktivnosti, a posebice besplatnih pregleda educiraju roditelje o autosjedalicama.  Besplatni pregledi do sada su održavani u Zagrebu (sedam), Osijeku (dva), Puli (jedan) i Dubrovniku (jedan).  Iz našeg iskustva više od 90% sjedalica nije ispravno korišteno a putem besplatnih pregleda postigli smo da je danas više od 150 male djece u Hrvatskoj sigurnije u vožnji.

U našim aktivnostima surađujemo s MUP-om, Ministarstvom mora, turizma, prometa i razvitka te imamo podršku Nacionalnog odbora za sigurnost u prometu.

Ukoliko nam želite pomoći u našem nastojanju da pružimo što većem broju djece u Hrvatskoj maksimalnu sigurnost i zaštitu u vozilu i prisustvovati Rodinom tečaju o sjedalicama i volontirati unutar našeg projekta, molimo da nam se javite. 

Slijedeći tečaj vjerojatno se neće održati prije svibnja slijedeće godine. 

Hvala unaprijed svima zainteresiranima. Vaš angažman u ovom projektu može spasiti djetetu život.

Ukoliko ste zainteresirani, molim da mi se javite.

Voditeljica projekta, Ana Duff (ancica)

----------


## Ifigenija

Evo mi ćemo sigurno doći!!!

----------


## mara

I ja se prijavljujem!

makar postoji mogučnost da ću morati otkazati, no otom-potom

----------


## The Maja

I ja se prijavljujem!

----------


## Loli

Prijavljujem MM!

----------


## Mala01

Gdje se tečaj održava?

----------


## apricot

Ifi, prijavljuješ se za tečaj ili za pregled?

Ovdje su prijave za tečaj, pregled ne morate posebno najavljivati - dobro ste došli.

----------


## Ancica

podizem

----------


## Ancica

> Gdje se tečaj održava?


Sorry, tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post.

U Zagrebu.

----------


## Mala01

:Grin:   Ancica, znam da je u Zagrebu (pise i u Naslovu), ali gdje u Zagrebu? Koji dio grada??! :?

----------


## ivarica

Centar za ljudska prava, Kralja Drzislava br 6 (kraj Traume)

----------


## Ancica

mala01, sorry :sram:

----------


## mina

Dal se još primaju prijave (za tečaj)?

----------


## Ancica

Da.  Imamo vec dobro drustvo al sto nas je vise to bolje  :D

Ajd mi javi tvoju e-mail adresu na pp pa ti posaljem detalje.

----------


## mina

Ja poslala adresu (evo još jednom ću za slučaj da nisi dobila), očekujem mail...

----------


## Ancica

nisam dobila  :?

----------


## mina

Evo budem opet poslala na pp...
Već sam ti tri poruke slala...

----------


## Ancica

jos nije nista stiglo.  poslala sam ti pm, javi ako ti ne dode.

----------


## ifi

I ja bih došla ako uspijem organizirati čuvanje djece,kad to počinje?

----------


## mina

Dobila sam, poslala sam ti mail na mail adresu koju si napisala...
Ne znam zašto ti nije došla nijedna poruka, poslala sam nekoliko u zadnjih par dana i svaki put je pisalo da je poslana. I ja čekam, čekam, a ono ništa... Jel i drugi imaju problema s pp?

----------


## andrea

ivarica i ja nemamo  :Laughing:

----------

Mi ćemo probat doći, ali ako ne budemo mogli na tečaj, onda barem na pregled...U koliko sati je tečaj, a u koliko pregled?

----------


## Ancica

anci, ajd mi javi tvoj mejl pa ti posaljem sve podatke o tecaju.

Pregled je u Zagrebu u nedjelju, 25.9. od 15 do 18 h u Heinzelovoj 98, ispred zgrade MUP-a.

----------


## Nika

Svim polaznicima tečaja poslana je obavijest sa info, ukoliko niste dobili javite mi se ovdje.

----------


## mina

Imala sam problema sa pp, ali mail mi je došao

----------


## Lu

koliko traje predavanje??  zbog organizacije cuvanja bebaca

----------


## Nika

Od 08:30-18, u to je uključen i teorijski i praktični dio  :Wink:

----------

